
Ray Dalio Had CEOs Like Bill Gates and Elon Musk Take a Personality Test - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/02/bridgewaters-ray-dalio-had-elon-musk-bill-gates-do-personality-test.html
======
microwavecamera
> _This characteristic revealed itself in the "concern for others" assessment
> category, and as Business Insider pointed out, the famous CEOs Dalio
> assessed "all ranked quite low"_

Maybe Ray and his cohorts should take the PCL-R (Hare Psychopathy Checklist-
Revised) test also. There may be some correlation to causation not addressed
by Mr. Dalio's "expert" study.

